# modify B14



## Power Slut (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey if i want to modify my B14 wat are all the moves to take???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Power Slut said:


> Hey if i want to modify my B14 wat are all the moves to take???


read www.nissanperformancemag.com (the evil twin and project 200sx 1.6T) and read www.sentra.net and www.se-r.net



Just turob your car, you wont get much power from N/A


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

what's your engine? ga16de or the sr20de


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

Be a little more specific, search, then ask specific questions. If you have an se-r, check out sr20forum.com

Be specific as in what do you want to mod? engine, suspension, mad power (read turbo), etc search because 90% of this whole website is dedicated to modding. ps the search button is close to the top, 3rd button from right. And yeah, first thing to specifiy is what engine you have. base and se models have the ga16de and the se-r has he sr20de


----------



## Power Slut (Oct 29, 2005)

I now learning so i'm really finding out. My B14 is not local, it is a 96series EX Solon, i really dont kno wat knid of engine it hav BUT if it hav any engine like GA15 then i THINK is that if it dont hav,well then i dont kno wat i'm talking bout, HELP MEH OUT PLZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

do you have a camera? if so take pictures and upload them to a photosite, then link them to here. we can then tell you what kind of motor you have.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Im assuming you are from the Philippines or another country like that. I am pretty sure he is right,that he has the ga15de motor, which is pretty interchangeable with the ga16de. There are very slight differences though, intake and stuff liek that. So if you can, let us know more bout you and post pics liek someone else said


----------



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

Power Slut said:


> Hey if i want to modify my B14 wat are all the moves to take???



If you are using GA15DE engine, maybe we can share some ideas cause i using this engine too. Modding this engine can be a problem due to lack of resources depend on location. Currently, I looking forward for a turbo to fix in. Since many restriction make engine swap a difficult task.


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

*Turboing the GA15de*



georgecheng said:


> If you are using GA15DE engine, maybe we can share some ideas cause i using this engine too. Modding this engine can be a problem due to lack of resources depend on location. Currently, I looking forward for a turbo to fix in. Since many restriction make engine swap a difficult task.


Hi Folks I too am in the prcess of doing a turbo project on my Lucino with a GA15de this is what I got so far:

I am in te process of doing a turbo project on my JDM 94 Nissan Lucino, have acquired the following parts:

Skyline R32 turbo (t3 type)
HKS Super AFR
HKS ssqv
24x12x3 FMIC
3AN Oil feed/return kit
Silicon connector,elbows, t-clamps
GA16DE fuel rail and Denso purple top 370 cc injectors
Walbro 255 lph fuel pump
Borla Spitfire exhaust (twin pipe outlets)

From what I understand one of the problems is the manifold but I got a local exhaust guy who build these and can put a t3 flange to connect to the Skyline turbo, another thing is the MAF as I'm sure the stock one won't be able to handle the additional power.

Anyone have any idea what MAF we can use for the GA15de?

Cheers, Mike


----------



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

plasmaim said:


> Hi Folks I too am in the prcess of doing a turbo project on my Lucino with a GA15de this is what I got so far:
> 
> I am in te process of doing a turbo project on my JDM 94 Nissan Lucino, have acquired the following parts:
> 
> ...



HI mike,

I wonder if we can use sr20 MAF? Actually our stock MAF can handle quite well for the sys. How much boost you got for your car? Mind sharing the horsepower on wheel for yours? My system till now can't fix up due to lack of resource. Try getting mircotech or motec to control your sys better. I have friend set up using vf22 turbo to hit 240hp on wheel using ga15de engine.


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

georgecheng said:


> HI mike,
> 
> I wonder if we can use sr20 MAF? Actually our stock MAF can handle quite well for the sys. How much boost you got for your car? Mind sharing the horsepower on wheel for yours? My system till now can't fix up due to lack of resource. Try getting mircotech or motec to control your sys better. I have friend set up using vf22 turbo to hit 240hp on wheel using ga15de engine.


Hey George,

Dunno if the Sr20 can be swapped. Can it? Anyone, anyone? As for the boost the turbo I got is the second on off the RB25DETT engine from the Skyline and from what the seller told me it is internally wast gated at 12psi, so I figure roughly I might be able to push my current setup to between 175-200 bhp. So I don't think our tiny GA15DE MAF can handle that much boost...or can it? Also I will swap out the low flowing stock pink 185cc injectors for the Denso 370cc purple tops which I got offa KA24DET...but not till the GA16DE fuel rail arrives cos the GA15DE fuel rail's injector pods are too narrow for the thick pruple tops. I am hoping it plugs right in but I may have to bore it.

As for the richening business and CPU control...well I am currently running the HKS Super AFR and though there's always folk telling dump it and go for others frankly I am quite happy with it. It a good bang for 400 bucks and it has all the relevant parameters for running boost.....after I installed it (man finding the right pinout for our ECU was a PAIN!) I had a few issues but then got it sorted and now it runs from 4% rich at idle to 12% rich at 6000rpm. That is on the self learn setting also.

I also got a Dynotune Digital Air/Fuel meter so I will hook that up and adjust the AFR settings to stoich-rich once the turbo is installed. Prior to that I will have to run the car for around 100Kms for the injectors to get adjusted.

As for resources, buddy, I had to wait a looong ass time to get the parts so I feel for ya but its worth it if you don't have a small fortune to dump on a bolt on (almost) kit. But believe me the parts do show up and all can be got on e-Bay for peanuts  just we wary of the individual seller.

Hope this helps, lemme know what happens?

Cheers, Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you know if the GA15 and GA16 use the same MAF? Is yours a metal or plastic housing. I would be basing my project on what the GA16 guys have done with MAF's. ALthough to run the MAF you need some way to account for the new MAF like a JWT ecu or something that can run things properly.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

plasmaim, you could try to stay on the subject of the thread... maybe some of the mods on this server failed to notice but you just ignored the user that started this thread and you started posting your shopping list and thoughts about your car.


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

*Apologies*



Twiz said:


> plasmaim, you could try to stay on the subject of the thread... maybe some of the mods on this server failed to notice but you just ignored the user that started this thread and you started posting your shopping list and thoughts about your car.


Yes you maybe right, but this is not intended to do that. Actually us GA15DE guys have a hard time getting any info so we have to come here. As far as ignoring what the thread is about I beg to differ, we are simply stating the things that we did to our GA15DE engines so that others trying to do something maybe enlightened.

As for what basic mods the post wanted to know basically you can do all of the same things that are done to the GA16DE to the GA15DE except for a few minor things and even those can be overcome,problem is resources as mentioned by George. I would say the easiest is to of course put a CAI with K&N heatshield type cone filter and for the GA15DE you must make sure you get a custom on made by a muffler fabricator with all the connectors as those that go in the restrictive box. This is due to the significant intake differences between the GA15DE and GA16DE. Then go for a Hotshot or Pacesetter header, the 4 into one Hotshot system gives 1-2 more horses but the Pacesetter is about 200 bucks less so really upto buyer budget. I can also suggest wrapping the header in heat dissipating tape does wonders for the under hood temp. The stock ECU will adjust your fuel a bit but its always good to get an adjustable fuel pressure regulator and set it at around 46psi. Then is you have the funds (between $400-1200) do a CPU bypass or piggyback using either an HKS Super AFR (my favorite simply because HKS stuff kicks heiny!), Apexi SAFC 2, Greddy E-Manage or Haltec. A good muffler helps, suggest HKS or Borla, I have a Borla. Last but not least you have to make sure all your fluids are running good in the car. Any ole front and rear sturt bar also help and if you can put some good coilovers like Teins S tech or Eibach, if on a budget the Progress ones work just fine. Shell semisynthetic Helix oil is awesome but if your engine is new go for the fully synthetic. Always use genuine Nissan oil filters and change em with every lube same with brake pads the genuine Nissan are fine unless you're planning on going track. Coolant Shell glycol and Shell Dexron 3 power steering and brake fluid also. Cosmetically you should get a decent set of rims, suggest 16s with GoodYear Eagle F1 205/45 ZR16s or if you're on a budget Roadstone Nexen 205/45 ZR16s.

Hope this helps you, keep me posted sorry for any misunderstanding.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

wes said:


> Do you know if the GA15 and GA16 use the same MAF? Is yours a metal or plastic housing. I would be basing my project on what the GA16 guys have done with MAF's. ALthough to run the MAF you need some way to account for the new MAF like a JWT ecu or something that can run things properly.


Hi Wes,

Ours has the metal housing and from the looks of it it seems to be part of the throttle body with butterfly valve. So you are saying that the HKS Super AFR can't adjust the new MAF? It does have an input for MAF signal and has set the stock one quite nicely....any ideas? I was thinking if no other choice to swap with the GA16DE throttle body and then put the 240sx MAF but it all depends on the connectors on the stock harness. But I do feel that the stock MAF will crap out on boost.

Cheers, Mike


----------

